# Carrier A/c



## WDS9074 (Jun 19, 2006)

I have a problem with my Carrier A/C. When I turn it on the fan will start for a couple of seconds then it shuts down and the green light blinks. This happens even if I try to just run the fan. Anyone have any idea what the problem might be. On a side note, my battery won't keep a charge either and it's a new battery. 
Thanks for any suggestions and help.
Bill


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It sounds like you may have an issue with the converter that is showing as an issue with both the battery and AC unit. The AC unit control board requires 12vdc to operate correctly.

Do you have a voltmeter to be able to do some checks? If not then get one and then we can start with some checks. In the mean time try a system reset of the AC unit, remove both shore power (AC) and battery power (DC) from the trailer for 30 seconds and then reconnect the battery then the shore power. Let us know if that makes a difference.


----------



## WWH (May 7, 2010)

I agree with CamperAndy it does sound like your converter is not charging the battery.


----------



## WDS9074 (Jun 19, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> It sounds like you may have an issue with the converter that is showing as an issue with both the battery and AC unit. The AC unit control board requires 12vdc to operate correctly.
> 
> Do you have a voltmeter to be able to do some checks? If not then get one and then we can start with some checks. In the mean time try a system reset of the AC unit, remove both shore power (AC) and battery power (DC) from the trailer for 30 seconds and then reconnect the battery then the shore power. Let us know if that makes a difference.


I have disconnected the shore and battery power a couple of times before and had the same issues, A/C fan kicks on for a couple of seconds then shuts down and the green light flashes. I do have a volt meter. Thanks for any help.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Well lets start with the basics.

Next time you try to start the fan, check the AC voltage and the DC voltage to make sure they are where they should be (AC greater then 108 and DC greater then 11), check the voltage at the motor and control board respectively. Let us know what you find.

Also have you tried emergency mode for either heat or AC?


----------

